# Referrals



## k5yac (Dec 8, 2009)

Nevermind... I found the answer.  

Referrals are when others join that you have referred... just the way it sounds.  LOL!


----------



## alx (Dec 8, 2009)

When i first joined i thought it meant you were a bad boy...LOL


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 8, 2009)

Most of us have been here long enough to know your a bad boy


----------

